# Anybody tried this food?



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Made in uk, 5 * on the" all about the dog food website." just wondered if anybody has tried it?buy one get one free offer
400g Purizon Adult 1 + 1 Free | Free P&P on orders £25+ at zooplus!


----------



## Little Miss Kizzy (Jan 19, 2014)

I got a 400g pack as a freebie from zoo plus as a new customer when I ordered taste of the wild kibble but haven't tried it yet. Would also be interested to see what others think


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Not sure if it's a new food on the market ? let us know if they like it


----------

